

The Pizza Party Where Everyone Got Fired - lisa_henderson
http://kotaku.com/the-pizza-party-where-everyone-got-fired-1685455125

======
lisa_henderson
For some strange reason they have buried the best story. Please skip down to:

'Daddy's job in video games was no longer a cool thing they liked to brag
about'

That is a story that everyone should read. It is emotionally intense, and I
think it says a lot about the difficulties that families face due to the
instability in some industries, notably the video game industry.

I'm posting some of it here. I'm struck by how much the family tried to roll
with the punches, but the punches just kept coming:

\-----------------------------

We found some possibilities and, after interviewing, he received a great offer
from a wonderful and stable company, in a state where we already had friends
and family. We purchased a home and relocated our (now) family of six, leaving
California for good. This was a really exciting move for us. Each child had
their own room (they had to share in California), and they could paint or
decorate their rooms however they liked. Our in-laws were in a position to buy
a second home in the area, so they could be closer to the grandchildren. It
was a ranch, and the kids loved to explore it. Life was looking very good, and
we were all very excited about the future.21

The following summer was when we experienced our first layoff. It was
devastating and extremely scary. My income wasn't enough to cover the
mortgage, even with the unemployment. We received no severance, and our health
benefits would run out at the end of the month.

We tried applying for positions at numerous gaming companies (and non-gaming
companies) in the area, but no one was looking for my husband's skillset at
that time (in addition to there being a mass layoff and the market being
flooded with great talent of all levels). In the end, we were forced to
relocate. We chose a studio that had been around for many years and had
survived through releases of games both good and bad. We had friends in that
area, and the entire situation looked like a pretty good fit for us.

We continued paying for the house while it was on the market, and we were once
again put up in temporary housing. This time, the six of us had to stay in a
hotel for a month, until an apartment that would fit us all became available.
Once we moved into the temporary apartment, it was time for the children to
start school again. We registered them knowing they would only be in the
school for a month or so, and then they would move to a more permanent school
once we found our own apartment to rent.

This time, our stay in temporary housing was extended due to the amount of
overtime my husband had to work, and we were not able to transfer the children
to their new school until they were between semesters. As was inevitable, they
had begun making friendships and establishing roots, even though they knew
they wouldn't be staying. It wasn't easy for them, but we had prepared them
well from the start, and they knew they could keep in contact with their
friends and maintain those friendships if they wanted to. I think that made it
a little bit easier on them.

After we were settled and a couple of years had passed, I received notice that
my appeal for in-state tuition was being granted and that I was able to
register for classes at the local college. My son had been very sick for the
past few months, and our family pediatrician told us that he felt our next
step was surgery. He said it was probably best to do it sooner rather than
later. We got him scheduled and started preparing for it. My husband requested
some time off so he could be there. It was approved and we were all set.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
It reads like the spouse of an addict - all the failures, all the humiliation
and moving and new beginnings just to fail again. I can't help but wonder -
why not work at a real company instead? This all seems sort of self-inflicted.

~~~
Bahamut
That was my thought too, although it still is awful that the game industry is
so disloyal. It is a large part of why I am more than happy doing web
development & not game development, despite having critical skills for game
development. There is a lot more loyalty, even if the salary doesn't keep pace
- you're not likely to be laid off at least, unless you're at a failed
startup.

